# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Информация, которая изменила мой мир.

## Andrew2036

В этой теме я буду располагать наиболее важную информацию для меня
Вот информация обо мне http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3581

*Большинство проблем человека в том, что не удовлетворена одна из потребностей.*
В системе Маслоу выделяется семь основных уровней (приоритетов):

   1. (низший) Физиологические потребности: голод, жажда, половое влечение и т. д.
   2. Потребность в безопасности: чувство уверенности, избавление от страха и неудач.
   3. Потребность в принадлежности и любви.
   4. Потребность в уважении: достижение успеха, одобрение, признание.
   5. Познавательные потребности: знать, уметь, исследовать.
   6. Эстетические потребности: гармония, порядок, красота.
   7. (высший) Потребность в самоактуализации: реализация своих целей, способностей, развитие собственной личности.

По мере удовлетворения низлежащих потребностей, все более актуальными становятся потребности более высокого уровня, но это вовсе не означает, что место предыдущей потребности занимает новая, только когда прежняя удовлетворена полностью. Также потребности не находятся в неразрывной последовательности и не имеют фиксированных положений, как это показано на схеме. Такая закономерность имеет место как наиболее устойчивая, но у разных людей взаимное расположение потребностей может варьироваться.
Хочешь чувствовать себя счастливым - удовлетвори все эти потребности. Заметьте, что последнюю удовлетворять можно бесконечно!


*
Любовь есть.
Любовь на всю жизнь есть.*


*
90 % молодых людей переживают кризис в возрасте 17-22 лет.* 
причина этого кризиса заложена в существующей системе образования и воспитания человека.
Вот пример, почему у человека много (с его точки зрения) "недостатков"

Ты родился. Чистый как лист. Тебе повезло и ты родился не умственно отсталым. Все вокруг новое, интересное.
В тут же тебя записывают правила, сценарий, информацию. Все, что родители не знают, но в чем ты хочешь разобраться, они преподносят в императивном виде. По принципу: не думай об этом. Мы старше, а значит у нас есть авторитет и ты ДОЛЖЕН выполнять то, что тебе говорят.
Идешь в школу. Там дальше тебе вбивают, что ты много чего ДОЛЖЕН. Некоторые задают вопрос "почему я должен?" Ответ - потому что родился. Ну и дальше:не думай об этом. Делай то, что сказали.
Итак, ты заканчиваешь школу. Тебе наобещали, что если ты будешь делать так, как говорят родители и учителя - то у тебя будет все хорошо. Главное - делай, как сказали.

И вот после школы ты сталкиваешься с действительностью. Оказывается, что все не совсем так, как тебе все обещали. Ты не получаешь того, что ожидал. Все совсем не "хорошо". Тебя не учили сотрудничать с другими людьми (т.к. абсолютное большинство учителей и родителей сами этого не умеют), не учили находить свой путь, а только делать то, что сказали, не научили, как строить отношения с противоположным полом, не учили, как учиться. И твой мозг, набравшись уже достаточно информации начинает кричать: "методы, которые ты используешь, не работают". Но тебя не учили прислушиваться к себе. А вокруг никого, кто бы сказал, что делать. Вот ты на сознательном уровне и приходишь к выводу, что, наверное, я просто плохо старался. И пытаешься сильнее делать то, что тебе говорят все вокруг. Но чем больше стараешься - тем хуже на душе.

Если мозг на столько силен, то он заставляет тебя прекратить бессмысленные попытки делать по-старому, то это вводит тебя в конфликт с тем, чему тебя учили: делай, как сказали и не думай. Закономерно, что появляется

а) Хроническая неработоспособность
б) Тоже самое с учебой
в) Апатия

но общество требует и давит. и тогда

е) Патологическая ложь окружающим

но оно и дальше давит. и предлагает выход (часто сами родители): либо ты будешь делать, как мы сказали, либо станешь наркоманом, алкоголиком и т.д.
Мозг думает: ну то, что они говорили раньше я пробовал. Теперь надо попробовать второй вариант. И там хотя бы на короткий промежуток времени ты чувствуешь расслабленность. Появляется

г) Наркотическая зависимость 
и) Игровая зависимость
и другие зависимости

Но потом мозг начинает кричать, что это тоже не то. И сознание приходит к ложному выводу, что все, что ты не делаешь - делаешь плохо. И получаем

ж) Ощущение полнейшей деградации "себя любимого"
к) ненависть к себе, как к личности.

Но вот такой ты никому не нужен, т.к. у каждого проблем не меньше твоих.
Отсюда.

д) Отсутствие "личной жизни", как таковой


Осталось только:
з) Полное непонимание принципов моего мышления окружающими/родственниками
Но это просто. Тебе не объяснили в детстве, что люди не понимают друг друга в большинстве своем. Это факт, данность, вводная. Такова природа. Бог постарался. Это не изменить. Из этого надо исходить в общении просто. Вот твой мозг и заметил это, правда только тогда, когда ты вырос.

А теперь, если посмотреть на картину в целом - то мы видим, что с рождения тебя вели к этому результату. ТЫ совершал действия, которые в большинстве своем привели бы к этому результату.
Будешь совершать другие действия - будет другой результат.
Что надо сделать?
научиться слышать СЕБЯ.
научиться сотрудничать с другими.
научиться общаться (не уметь болтать на разные темы, а пытаться понять, что человеку надо)
делать только то, что тебе надо и что тебе хочется


*Существуют методики для самоопределения и умения слушать себя.* 
Те, что мне нравятся:
Йога
Жизнь одному без людей на месяца 3 минимум.(отшельничество)
"Путь художника" Дж. Кэмерон (европейский аналог медитации)



*Люди делятся на 16 психотипов по методу обработки информации мозгом*
Отличия психотипов огромно. Как отличие кита и слона. Отличия типов не надуманны, а объективны, и существенны на столько, что 2 человека, противоположного типа общаясь на одном языке НИКОГДА не поймут друг друга, обсуждая широкую тему.
 Метод обработки информации - это как рефлекс. Разная скорость, качество обработки. По этому одни выражают эмоции легко, а другие нет. Скорость обработки данных разная. Человеку приходиться напрягаться, чтобы включить свою слабую функцию. А от него требуют. И это не надо лечить. Это нормально.
Сценарии, патологии и неврозы никто не отменял, но в 99% случаев человека пытаются "излечить" от врожденного рефлекса, потому, что он не такой, как усредненный несуществующий гражданин общества. Именно это и приводит в абсолютном большинстве случаев к неврозам депрессии и т.д.
по этой теме можно много говорить. она очень объемна и важна.
Подробней http://vkontakte.ru/video715694_1284...section=search


*
Между психотипами есть определенные постоянные отношения. Люди с неподходящими психотипами НИКОГДА не будут счастливы вместе, какая бы сильная любовь у них не возникла при встрече* Все равно она угаснет. 
Это не значит, что с любым "подходящим" психотипом вы будете счастливы. Здесь уже зависит от того, на сколько вы любите друг друга и на что готовы ради любви.
Работает это примерно так:
Вот например, есть Лиза, Катя, Маша, Вера, Света и Лариса.
Допустим ты можешь "почувствовать душой", что твой человек - Лиза. Начинаешь встречаться - она разбивает тебе сердце. Проходят годы. Забываешь Лизу. Встречаешь Свету. и душа СНОВА говорит - "вот ОНА". Ты начинаешь встречаться и вы живете счастливо до конца. (вариант, когда ты после Лизы говоришь, что все бабы дуры и не встречаешься ни с кем я не привожу)
Согласно моему фильтру тебе никак не подойдут Лиза, Маша, Вера и Лариса. А значит, если бы ты изначально общался близко только со Светой и Катей, то изначально тебе душа бы подсказала правильный выбор.
Романтика есть - есть. Любовь тоже. И знаки свыше. Все есть. Но ты просто изначально себя обезопасил максимально. Не на 100%, конечно. Но ты не искал среди тех, с кем у тебя не было ни единого шанса изначально.


*Из того, что я говорю люди понимают максимум 10% информации* Эффект примерно такой:
http://vkontakte.ru/video2911166_159725820?noiphone

----------


## Эндер

Расскажи лучше где об этом можно почитать, я сомневаюсь что ты дошел до этого сам )

----------


## Andrew2036

> Расскажи лучше где об этом можно почитать, я сомневаюсь что ты дошел до этого сам )


 о чем конкретно?

----------


## Эндер

Если честно я бы почитал все что бы ты тут посоветовал, психотипы, как найти своего дуала и прочее. И кстати, с какой книги Лондона лучше начать, а то я пока начал читать "До Адама".

----------


## Andrew2036

> Если честно я бы почитал все что бы ты тут посоветовал, психотипы, как найти своего дуала и прочее. И кстати, с какой книги Лондона лучше начать, а то я пока начал читать "До Адама".


 главное - не копируй мой путь. Лондон мне нравиться. многим он "слишком простой". Он не обязан понравиться тебе

----------


## Каин

*Andrew* я ничего не имею против тебя, ты нормальный пацан.
Но, позволь мне увидить в твоем учении, хотя бы каплю эффективности.

Я буду говорить достаточно простым языком и возьму самый обычный заурядный пример.
1.Мужчина внешне не привлекателен.
     а)Красота все же по большой части объективна. То.есть, Есть внешность мужчины, которая привлечет 9 из 10 женщин. А есть, которая привлечет одну из десяти. И вот первого мы будем называть внешне привлекательным, тогда, как второго (нашего героя), нет. 
     б) За всю его жизнь он не привлек  своей внешностью ни одной девушки. Это факт.
Но мы видим, что все же многие, как некрасивые мужчины, так и женщины ходят парами. В чем дело? Все просто. Не привлекательный мужчина сходится с непривлекательной женщиной (сейчас мы не рассматриваем другие факторы: деньги, ум, воля). Проблема? А проблема здесь будет - вот. Непривлекательному мужчине потребна привлекательная женщина.

2.Мужчина имеет низко разрядную работу. Я сейчас не буду доказывать, почему он ее и будет всегда иметь, дабы не растягивать свое повествование. Приведу просто наглядный пример. Посмотрите, вот грузчик. Что бы понять, что он по жизни, не станет коммерсантом, достаточно его знать и с ним работать. Максимум – 3 разряд бетонщика.
Читать ему про какие то психотипы, по моему, быть самому психом. И заметьте, что со стороны, можно в большинстве случаев определить, кто; тракторист или офисный работник (без униформы).

Итак, мы имеем, человека на низкой ступени социальной лестницы и внешне непривлекательного. Проблема. Безбрачие и следствие бездетность. Где – то, есть несомненно, толстая и страшная доярка, готовая выйти за него за муж. Но не устраивает она его. 
*Andrew*,как и какая, информация ему может помочь? Только помни, что он грузчиктракторист, а не бакалавр.


*Эндер*, скажу тебе свой вкус по Лондону. Из всего, что я у него прчитал выделить могу только "Морской волк" и "Мартин Иден". Обе повествуют о волевых качествах мужчины. Если тебе в книгах больше нравится трагизм, то конечно же вторая, о том, как порою разум ломает и самую волевую силу воли.

----------


## Andrew2036

> *Andrew* я ничего не имею против тебя, ты нормальный пацан.
> Но, позволь мне увидить в твоем учении, хотя бы каплю эффективности.
> 
> Я буду говорить достаточно простым языком и возьму самый обычный заурядный пример.
> 1.Мужчина внешне не привлекателен.
>      а)Красота все же по большой части объективна. То.есть, Есть внешность мужчины, которая привлечет 9 из 10 женщин. А есть, которая привлечет одну из десяти. И вот первого мы будем называть внешне привлекательным, тогда, как второго (нашего героя), нет. 
>      б) За всю его жизнь он не привлек  своей внешностью ни одной девушки. Это факт.
> Но мы видим, что все же многие, как некрасивые мужчины, так и женщины ходят парами. В чем дело? Все просто. Не привлекательный мужчина сходится с непривлекательной женщиной (сейчас мы не рассматриваем другие факторы: деньги, ум, воля). Проблема? А проблема здесь будет - вот. Непривлекательному мужчине потребна привлекательная женщина.
> 
> ...


 я дляя таких людей и не писал 
 если честно, люди в возрасте не намерены ничего для себя делать. По этому пускай умирают. тратить много сил на них не вижу необходимости. Между тем, кому помочь, ленивому взрослому или активному ребенку я всегда выберу второе.
меня интересуют молодые, которые еще могут напрячь булки свои, чтобы как-то вырваться и изменить тем самым общество.
а молодому человеку можно дать стимул, даже если он и тракторист.

по поводу привлекательности, если нет уродств, то это надуманная проблема.
я, оказывается, был всю жизнь симпатичным, но с девушками были вечные траблы до 22 лет.
А знакомый менял их как перчатки, хотя дохлый, прыщавый и маленького роста был. Но он был постоянно в центре всех вечеринок и т.д.
Мозги решают, а не внешность.

ps инфу про психотипы можно любому донести. важно выбрать способ правильный

----------


## Каин

> я дляя таких людей и не писал 
>  если честно, люди в возрасте не намерены ничего для себя делать. По этому пускай умирают. тратить много сил на них не вижу необходимости. Между тем, кому помочь, ленивому взрослому или активному ребенку я всегда выберу второе.
> меня интересуют молодые, которые еще могут напрячь булки свои, чтобы как-то вырваться и изменить тем самым общество.
> а молодому человеку можно дать стимул, даже если он и тракторист.
> 
> по поводу привлекательности, если нет уродств, то это надуманная проблема.
> я, оказывается, был всю жизнь симпатичным, но с девушками были вечные траблы до 22 лет.
> А знакомый менял их как перчатки, хотя дохлый, прыщавый и маленького роста был. Но он был постоянно в центре всех вечеринок и т.д.
> Мозги решают, а не внешность.
> ...


 Во первых, о возрасте я не говорил.Теперь будем иметь в виду молодого.
Во-вторых. Теперь мне непонятно кому ты помогаешь? Тем, кто и сам себе может помочь?
Если же нет,то конкретно: не на своих примерах, и без всяких определений типа дать стимул;конкретно какой?



> по поводу привлекательности, если нет уродств, то это надуманная проблема.


 Это надуманный ответ. 



> Мозги решают, а не внешность.


 Если бы у него были сильные мозги, то он бы многое еще чего решил.
Я для этого тебе и привел,именно, два его недостатка.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Во первых, о возрасте я не говорил.Теперь будем иметь в виду молодого.


 любой молодой человек (до 25 лет) может пойти далека выше 3 разряд бетонщика. Да еще и уже с женщиной, да еще оборот "за всю жизнь". Вот я и решил, что ты говоришь с людях под 30 и старше.
в общем молодых таких не бывает




> Во-вторых. Теперь мне непонятно кому ты помогаешь? Тем, кто и сам себе может помочь?


 тем, у кого еще вся жизнь впереди и кого еще не зомбировали полностью. До лет 22 где-то. почти все кто старше не хотят учиться, имеют раздутое самомнение и думают, что познали все в этом мире. ну и годятся они только для эксплуатации в качестве скота.




> Если же нет,то конкретно: не на своих примерах, и без всяких определений типа дать стимул;конкретно как?


 это как. примеров не приводить, определений не давать. мне мимикой показывать?
что в твоем понимании конкретно? дать аспирин? - так есть разные упражнения. 
а кому-то хватит просто книгу нужную прочитать, кому-то надо тренинг пройти. Все индивидуально здесь




> Это надуманный ответ.


 Тебе не понятен смысл, который я вкладываю в "надуманная проблема"? - проблема, которую можно решить лишь поменяв отношение "установку"
если человек говорит: "я некрасивый" - никто не обращает внимание, говорит "я симпатичный" - и все ок.





> Если бы у него решали мозги, то он бы многое еще чего решил.


 если человек "научно" разговаривает - это не значит, что он быстрее сможет понять какую-либо информацию. 
он сможет понять быстрее лишь научный "язык", на котором изложена информация. 
если у человека есть мозги, то это не значит, что он ими умеет пользоваться

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> любой молодой человек (до 25 лет) может пойти далека выше 3 разряд бетонщика. Да еще и уже с женщиной, да еще оборот "за всю жизнь". Вот я и решил, что ты говоришь с людях под 30 и старше.
> в общем молодых таких не бывает


 Любой может. Только вот жизнь показывает,что не любой. Есть перспективные люди, а есть и - неперсп...Я работал раньше на стройке. Мастер сразу определяет, по неделе, кто есть кто.



> это как. примеров не приводить, определений не давать. мне мимикой показывать?
> что в твоем понимании конкретно? дать аспирин? - так есть разные упражнения. 
> а кому-то хватит просто книгу нужную прочитать, кому-то надо тренинг пройти. Все индивидуально здесь


 То есть, не на своем индивидуальном. А что конкретно,вот это я от тебя и хочу услышать. В этом и вся суть. Я не знаю, что конкретно.
Не может он читать. Хоть тресни. Неужели этого нельзя понять? Тренинг? Интересно какой тренинг способен сделать из невзрачного тракториста перспективного красавца.Понятно я утрирую,но все же?






> Тебе не понятен смысл, который я вкладываю в "надуманная проблема"? - проблема, которую можно решить лишь поменяв отношение "установку"
> если человек говорит: "я некрасивый" - никто не обращает внимание, говорит "я симпатичный" - и все ок.


 Я тебе уже показал объективность внешности. Какая на хрен установка - я Бред Пит?
Даже если он и даст себе эту установку(что практически невозможно), Бред Питом он не станет все равно.






> если у человека есть мозги, то это не значит, что он ими умеет пользоваться


 От этого ничего не меняется. Это всего лишь отмазка. Если человек способен,то он учится.Если он не способен, то бросает этим заниматься.

*Эндрю,* Я заранее, в более выигрышной ситуации, чем ты. Ты должен показать свет, тому кто его не видит. Я ничего не должен тебе показывать.Я хочу увидеть. Ты хочешь показать. Где? Не вижу!

----------


## Andrew2036

[QUOTE=каин;84467]


> Любой может. Только вот жизнь показывает,что не любой. Есть перспективные люди, а есть и - неперсп...Я работал раньше на стройке. Мастер сразу определяет, по неделе, кто есть кто.
> 
> То есть, не на своем индивидуальном. А что конкретно,вот это я от тебя и хочу услышать. В этом и вся суть. Я не знаю, что конкретно.
> Не может он читать. Хоть тресни. Неужели этого нельзя понять? Тренинг? Интересно какой тренинг способен сделать из невзрачного тракториста перспективного красавца.Понятно я утрирую,но все же?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я тебе уже показал объективность внешности. Какая на хрен установка - я Бред Пит?
> ...


 
суть твоей позиции: я не видел, значит нету. 
конкретно - тебя надо взять за руку и показать тебе, чтобы ты увидел сам. что бы я не сказал, я не смогу объяснить, потому как это будет мое слово против твоего. а своему ты больше веришь )))
а работал с людьми. если я говорю, что можно, то я проделывал это на практике.
я для себя убедился, что это возможно. и показал людям, которые были рядом, что все, что я говорю возможно. 
но ради того чтобы объяснить тебе, я же не поеду к тебе ставить эксперимент на несколько месяцев.

ты замечаешь только то, что есть. я вижу, что можно из этого сделать. ты это не способен увидеть ввиду своей природы. доказать тебе, что произойдет в будущем невозможно.

у тебя 2 выхода - либо верить либо не верить  и ждать, пока появится рядом человек и  сделает то, что ты считаешь невозможным.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А дальше просто "пук!",Каин)

----------


## Andrew2036

> А дальше просто "пук!",Каин)


 
вы как всегда блистаете интеллектом и эрудицией

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вы тоже)

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> суть твоей позиции: я не видел, значит нету


 . 
Суть моей позиции. Я вижу жизнь. И вижу, что у каждого в ней своя определенная роль. Кто рожден валяться,кто капать,кто строить,кто разрушать, кто создавать.Кто рожден гением, кто дураком. Кто красивым, кто уродом.Кто сильным,кто слабым. И ни тебе, ни мне и никому другому этого не изменить. Это мое мнение.






> конкретно - тебя надо взять за руку и показать тебе, чтобы ты увидел сам. что бы я не сказал, я не смогу объяснить, потому как это будет мое слово против твоего. а своему ты больше веришь )))


 Поверь, я не заинтересован в своей правоте.Я хочу,что бы неудачник способен был становиться удачником.Я хочу, что бы ты, был прав.



> а работал с людьми. если я говорю, что можно, то я проделывал это на практике.
> я для себя убедился, что это возможно. и показал людям, которые были рядом, что все, что я говорю возможно. 
> но ради того чтобы объяснить тебе, я же не поеду к тебе ставить эксперимент на несколько месяцев


 Ты говоришь, только практика.Значит все, чем ты здесь занимаешься просто слова,от которых здесь не будет проку без тебя, а,значит его вообще не будет. Во первых здешнему проблемному пользователю нужно найти такого как ты.Во вторых,что бы все,что ты,здесь говоришь оказалось правдой объективной. Первое трудно.Второе маловероятно. Это исключительно мой вывод.



> у тебя 2 выхода - либо верить либо не верить  и ждать, пока появится рядом человек и  сделает то, что ты считаешь невозможным.


 Вот только надежда и остается.Больше ничего.

----------


## Andrew2036

[QUOTE=каин;84476]


> . 
> 
> 
> Ты говоришь, только практика.Значит все, чем ты здесь занимаешься просто слова,от которых здесь не будет проку без тебя, а,значит его вообще не будет.


 ну это в твоем случае. не все такие ка ты. до некоторых думаю смогу донести

----------


## Каин

> ну это в твоем случае. не все такие ка ты. до некоторых думаю смогу донести


 Желаю тебе успеха! А удача: думаю у тебя она есть.

----------


## Member

> Ты родился. Чистый как лист.


  А потом навязывают кучу стереотипов. Да и окружающие вещи влияют. А еще наследственность.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Учите все мененджмент и маркетинг-и будете здоровы!)

----------


## Andrew2036

> Учите все мененджмент и маркетинг-и будете здоровы!)


 ты не права. нойте постоянно и будет вам счастье

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну в моем случае нет просто мамочки которая поведет к психологу(

----------


## fanter

Увидел что-то из Абрахама Маслоу, что-то из Соционики и раз есть про любовь, значит скорее всего еще и дядя Эрих Фромм. 

Не хочу никого критиковать, но просто предостережение. 

Соционика - ненаучна. Прежде чем проходить тесты и в восторге махать руками от того что "батюшки, да это же вылитый я" - успокойтесь и взвесьте все с холодной головой. Почитайте что это такое, поищите критику. 

Маслоу и его идеи самоактуализации - популярны, но это *идеи*. Красивые мысли. Не стоит это преподносить как истину. И к слову сказать насколько я знаю на псих факах его изучают как вымерших динозавров - просто чтоб знать что такое было. 

В любом случае у каждого свой путь, если вам это помогло, только рад за вас.

----------


## Эндер

> Увидел что-то из Абрахама Маслоу, что-то из Соционики и раз есть про любовь, значит скорее всего еще и дядя Эрих Фромм. 
> 
> Не хочу никого критиковать, но просто предостережение. 
> 
> Соционика - ненаучна. Прежде чем проходить тесты и в восторге махать руками от того что "батюшки, да это же вылитый я" - успокойтесь и взвесьте все с холодной головой. Почитайте что это такое, поищите критику. 
> 
> Маслоу и его идеи самоактуализации - популярны, но это *идеи*. Красивые мысли. Не стоит это преподносить как истину. И к слову сказать насколько я знаю на псих факах его изучают как вымерших динозавров - просто чтоб знать что такое было. 
> 
> В любом случае у каждого свой путь, если вам это помогло, только рад за вас.


 А никто и не говорит, что соционика - полный путь сознания себя. Я прошел тест для начала, потом прочитал все что только нашел про соционику, потом сам для себя составил примерный тест. Прочитал про каждый тип, со стороны разных психологов. Ну и предположительно нашел свой. Это идеи, красивые мысли, правильно, но некоторым здесь людям, с сильной любовью к психологии, просто заняться нечем (как мне) поэтому, соционика, как минимум интересна. А то что там на псих факах изучают - бррр. Ненавижу, психология по книгам - бред )) Кое что интересное всегда можно узнать, но брать это за основу, печально ))

----------


## Unity

На протяжении всей своей «Сознательной» жизни я упрямо пыталась понять: что есть я? Что есть все мы, «люди»? Что есть мир и кто сконструировал его? Галактику, Вселенную? Эти вопросы занимали мой разум на протяжении доброго десятка лет, – да так, что даже порой в несколько дней «забывала поесть», углубившись в книги, статьи в Инете, посвященные философским проискам тех, что жили прежде нас. 

Несколько лет тому назад наткнулась на то, что «перевернула мой мир», – это 
произведение http://sites.google.com/site/lubitelkultury/Home-5-34, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Механис...ий_материализм

Есть, о чём задуматься...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fanter

Эндер, "классическая" психология очень интересна, если правильно подается. Попробуйте прочитать "Психологию" или "Социальную психологию" Девида Майерса. Наиболее актуальны последние издания - там как раз есть "свежатина" - результаты исследований последних лет.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Увидел что-то из Абрахама Маслоу, что-то из Соционики и раз есть про любовь, значит скорее всего еще и дядя Эрих Фромм.
> 
> Не хочу никого критиковать, но просто предостережение.
> 
> Соционика - ненаучна. Прежде чем проходить тесты и в восторге махать руками от того что "батюшки, да это же вылитый я" - успокойтесь и взвесьте все с холодной головой. Почитайте что это такое, поищите критику.
> 
> Маслоу и его идеи самоактуализации - популярны, но это идеи. Красивые мысли. Не стоит это преподносить как истину. И к слову сказать насколько я знаю на псих факах его изучают как вымерших динозавров - просто чтоб знать что такое было.
> 
> В любом случае у каждого свой путь, если вам это помогло, только рад за вас.


 термин "ненаучна" не совсем корректен к "соционике"
вся психология, экономика, философия и куча еще наук - в итоге есть продукт человеческого воображения и договоренности между собой. И каждая наука через 300 лет может превратиться в лженауку. Это не повод их сейчас не изучать.
Фактически науку на сегодняшний день определяет от лженауки возможность воспроизводимость результатов экспериментов. Для себя я произвел эксперименты, результаты которых запланировано повторялись. Для себя на донный момент я доказал, что она - наука. А ждать, пока какой-нибудь уполномоченный дядя по ТВ "признает" соционику мне не интересно. Сразу ничто и никогда не признают, а когда признают - то, как правило, уже много нового появилось, что тоже не признается.

Что касается Маслоу - то во всем маркетинге его до сих изучают с целью применения. Спорить, кто круче маркетинг или психология бессмысленно, по моему.
Да и преподавание "как динозавра" какой-либо идеи зависит от взглядов преподавателя и только.

Фромм огромного влияния на меня не оказал. имхо


ps посыл моего поста больше заключался не в том, что "вот этому надо поклонятся". А в том, что здесь много "вкусного", чего не учат в школе. И я научился это "вкусное" применять, чтобы получать выгоду. И каждый этому может научиться.
Под выгодой я имею ввиду: упростить поиск своей "половинки", упростить путь самопознания (без которого обречен каждый), научиться понимать мотивы поступков людей, узнать, что нравится другим людям. И если эти выгоды кто-то получит, то ему будет фиолетово, признана эта наука или нет. И вообще, с помощью науки или экстрасенсорных способностей он этого достиг.
Я не собираюсь доказывать, что эти научные идеи "правильные". Я говорю, что они дают РЕЗУЛЬТАТ. А диспутировать "научные" они или нет... Пусть этим дяди в академиях занимаются. Им за это платят. 
Как говорит Сорос, вся "экономическая теория" не применима на практике, а она признана наукой и все ее изучают. Но вот работать по ней нельзя. Бесполезный инструмент.

----------


## fanter

Психология, как и любая другая наука(за некоторыми исключениями) основана на фактах, некоторых принципах, например фальсифицируемости повторимости. Для  объяснения экспериментальных данных строятся теории(иногда наоборот для проверки теории проводятся эксперименты) - и вот здесь очень важный момент - выдвигаемые теории могут быть ошибочными, нет даже не так - выдвигаемая теория вовсе не должна быть верна и самое интересное, что невозможно доказать истинность теории - да это и не надо. Хорошая теория объясняет большинство известных фактов и на её основе можно делать прогнозы. Со временем одна теория может заменять другую, но сама наука от этого себя не дискредитирует и останется таковой и через 300 и 400 лет, хотя кто знает что ещё будет.

С соционикой в этом смысле не все в порядке. Нету того, что можно было бы пощупать, каких-нибудь фактов, экспериментов, фактически все что есть - это красочные описания ТИМов от людей "с богатым опытом наблюдения". 

Красиво, заманчиво, но не обжечься бы.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Психология, как и любая другая наука(за некоторыми исключениями) основана на фактах, некоторых принципах, например фальсифицируемости повторимости. Для  объяснения экспериментальных данных строятся теории(иногда наоборот для проверки теории проводятся эксперименты) - и вот здесь очень важный момент - выдвигаемые теории могут быть ошибочными, нет даже не так - выдвигаемая теория вовсе не должна быть верна и самое интересное, что невозможно доказать истинность теории - да это и не надо. Хорошая теория объясняет большинство известных фактов и на её основе можно делать прогнозы. Со временем одна теория может заменять другую, но сама наука от этого себя не дискредитирует и останется таковой и через 300 и 400 лет, хотя кто знает что ещё будет.
> 
> С соционикой в этом смысле не все в порядке. Нету того, что можно было бы пощупать, каких-нибудь фактов, экспериментов, фактически все что есть - это красочные описания ТИМов от людей "с богатым опытом наблюдения". 
> 
> Красиво, заманчиво, но не обжечься бы.


 психология, как и другая любая наука основана на принципах, которые взяты за аксиому. т.е. не на фактах, а на допущениях. и их тоже нельзя пощупать. Буду благодарен, если вы мне дадите пощупать геометрическую "точку". 
"Нау́ка — особый вид познавательной деятельности, направленной на получение, уточнение и производство объективных, системно-организованных и обоснованных знаний о природе, обществе и мышлении." т.е. факты не являются исходной точкой. 

А для того, чтобы говорить о соционике вам необходимо с ней ознакомится. Т.к. представлять соционику  описанием тимов - это как представлять психоанализ толкованием снов. Сначала изучаем, потом критикуем, а не наоборот.

Буду благодарен, если назовете критерий научности которому не соответствует соционика.

----------


## fanter

Интересно, что за аксиому вы взяли понятие из геометрии, я же повторюсь - основа - эмпирические данные, вокруг теории. Эволюционная психология, когнитивная - это идеи вокруг фактов, необязательно эти идеи верные, как я уже говорил истинность недоказуема.

А хорошая теория объясняет и прогнозирует. 

Простой пример - вы упомянули про упрощение нахождения второй половинки - я так понимаю идея о том, что каждому человеку лучше всего подходит в пару его дуал? 
Поправьте меня, если я где-то ошибаюсь, но в те времена, когда я увлекался соционикой меня особенно волновала эта тема - найди своего дуала и будешь счастлив. Я вижу вы считаете, что знаете соционику, тогда подскажите, на основе чего выдвинуто это предположение? 

Я представляю себе элементарное исследование - взять случайно замужние пары, протипировать и если самыми счастливыми парами будут дуальные - вопрос отпал. Есть хоть что-то подобное?

----------


## fanter

Критерии? Отсутствие экспериментов. Вообще. Я не шучу, читать труды социоников очень интересно, но все сводится к "богатому опыту", а по сути "я так считаю". 

Взять вас - вы писали, что сами ставили опыты и все для себя доказали, а дядя Вася тоже ставил опыты и *для себя* все опроверг, а дядя Коля доказал, но частично, а дядя Петя Сказал, что квадр не 4, а 40 и у *него* все работает, честно честно.

----------


## Andrew2036

много писать, по этому позже отвечу.  :Wink:

----------


## zanuda_ru

Я считаю, что основная проблема психологии, психиатрии, соционики и проч. науках о психике то, что предметом изучения является психика, а фактами - явления в этой психике. Отсюда выходит, что любой бред, мыслимый и немыслимый, который способна породить человеческая психика, надо признать за факт(а это все верования, суеверия да еще всякая всячина). Это, как например, пытаться получить исходный текст выполняемой в данный момент программы на компьютере, очевидно, что замеряя, скажем, электрические потенциалы во внутренней электросистеме компьютера, получим какие-то всплески, синхронные с "мыслями" компьютера, но вряд ли удастся по этим всплескам "расшифровать" эти мысли. Такая же проблема при измерении, скажем, "биотоков" мозга, можно выделить зоны активности внутри мозга, но по этим активностям невозможно "прочитать мысли".
Кроме того, мозг, кроме психической деятельности еще много чем занимается(автоматическая поддержка процесса дыхания, например). 
Вспомнился анекдот: "Шел ежик, забыл как дышать, и умер".
Кстати, человек никогда "не забывает" дышать, даже без сознания.   
Причем почему-то сознательно "вмешаться" в процесс дыхания можно(задержать, к примеру), а вот сознательно управлять, скажем, сердцебиением - нет. Только косвенно, при эмоциональном волнении пульс учащается или при физической нагрузке.  Одно время говорили, что йоги могут по своему желанию замедлять и учащать пульс, но потом, вроде бы разоблачили. 
И опять же - если предположить, что предметом изучения является "любая" деятельность мозга(а тут "до кучи" еще можно приплести разветвленную по всему телу нервную систему, передающу в мозг сигналы боли, холода, тепла(датчики, сенсоры, рецепторы), а также позвоночный столб - система коммуникации с двигательной системой, то задача сразу станет неподъемной. 
К примеру, взять ту же IT-индустрию - какое кол-во "спецов" разного плана в ней   
существует. Аспекты примерно те-же, есть множество так называемых "парадигм", описывающих функционирование и взаимодействие компонентов программного обеспечения(например, клиент-сервер). Кстати, слышал, что основатель НЛП также был в прошлом программистом. Он довольно шутливо заметил, что надоело программировать железяки, гораздо интереснее программировать людей. Причем, надо быстро навербовать сторонников, иначе "сочтут психом". Любое коллективное безумие, вроде всяких религиозных сект, безумием не считается, есть даже поговорка "с ума сходят поодиночке".  
Даже сложно  "вытащить" эти факты из психики, например, проблема опроса эксперта при построении "базы знаний"(или экспертной системы). Зачастую эксперт(даже классный спец) вовсе не способен формализовать свои знания(то есть объяснить, как он это делает). Сколько мне приходилось бегать по конторе "допрашивая и пытая" всех лиц о том, как они работают, а они зачастую "только глаза таращили", типа, что тут объяснять, все элементарно. Причем чем круче спец, тем труднее вытащить из него "элементарщину" 
"по полочкам".
Как говорил Заратустра: "Мне пришлось бы быть бесконечным кладезем мудрости, если бы я хранил в памяти все основания для своих мнений".
И еще из китайской мудрости:"Слова - ловушка для зайца, поймав зайца - забываешь про ловушку".
Под "зайцем" здесь, наверное, понимается как раз мнение, когда оно "поймано"(слова усвоены), уже можно обойтись без всяких слов(и все объяснения забываются).  

А зачастую товарищ знает настолько узкий участок в работе(и не хочет знать ничего более), что и вовсе не понимает, какова его роль "в общем деле". Как раз TQM(система качества(например ISO) и говорит о том, что такое положение недопустимо. Надо так организовать работу(разбить на формализованные процессы), чтобы каждый был "хозяином своего процесса" и знал свою роль в общем деле. 

Иначе получится как там у Бутусова:
  В нашей семье каждый делает что-то,
  Но никто не знает, что же делают рядом
  Такое ощущенье, будто мы собираем
  Машину, которая всех нас раздавит.

----------


## Каин

Не,* Эндрю*,ты все-таки молодец! Я прошел тест на психотип;результат- с точностью,да наоборот. А ты исходя из нескольких моих постов угадал его с точностью.Браво!

*Зануда*, тебе бы не помешало еще и уметь иногда писать кратко.

----------

